

Perfect ‘Get Lucky’ with Mario Paint - jicea
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/09/monday-jam-get-lucky-mario-paint/

======
anonova
This is not Mario Paint (a SNES game) but Mario Paint _Composer_ (a PC clone).
The original Mario Paint had a lot of limitations (confined to C major, max 3
notes chords, less voices, etc.). This makes Composer more of a fancy MIDI
editor/player.

~~~
CJefferson
Yes, this is no more impressive than any other MIDI tune.

~~~
prezjordan
It's MIDI with limitations and cute cartoon characters that tap into our
nostalgia. I say it's a fair hack to show off!

------
slantyyz
This is pretty fun -- the meows and barks are the best part of the
composition.

------
AsymetricCom
Ok? I guess it's time to find a new news aggregation.

~~~
JTxt
We can flag articles that we believe don't belong on the site.

